

Ask HN: Best Web Hosts (2012 Edition) - taphangum

Hi guys,<p>I'm looking to move one of my sites from a shared host to something a little more professional.<p>What's a service i can start with and stay with for a while. Without having to worry about moving again?<p>I appreciate any help.<p>Cheers,<p>Tapha.
======
jameswyse
Really depends on what kind of site you want to host, if it's just static you
could use Amazon S3 & Cloudfront, there's even a free usage tier:
<https://aws.amazon.com/free/>

------
rc4algorithm
The only experience I have to offer is at the bottom rung, the smallest
possible servers. The one's you use for sandboxes or low-traffic personal
sites. I made my decision a week ago, and landed on Rackspace. Their cheapest
option is about $12 a month, compared to Linode's $20. Also, if you're new to
web administration you'll be helped tremendously by all of the accurate and
thorough tutorials they host. However, the two or three people that I know
that administer larger sites suggested Linode, so as always your choice should
probably depend on your individual needs.

------
dataminer
I use hetzner, they are based in Germany. The customer service is stellar and
servers are priced very competitively. You can check them out at
www.hetzner.de

~~~
jel
I second Hetzner. Moved back/forth between a number of hosts but always
(ultimately) hosted my projects on a Hetzner VPS. <http://www.hetzner.de/en/>
(English)

------
ra
Am very happy with my VPS from prgmr.com which I've had for just over a year
now.

I also have VPSs with Linode, Slicehost and Amazon ... but honestly prgmr is
just excellent value.

------
ksec
Since you manage to survive using shared host, your proberly dont need a
"best" host as most of the host ( VPS ) will be good enough for you.

Check out Linode or Dediserve.

------
dholowiski
I've been very happy with Liquidweb vps. High quality, excellent support, semi
managed (fully managed available). Not super cheap, but not really expensive
either.

------
brandoncordell
I absolutely love Linode. They have a fantastic service, amazing support, and
they're cheap.

------
orangethirty
Any good Windows web hosts?

~~~
jordhy
Hostway.com. For nearly 10 years they've given me great servers on dedicated
and shared servers.

~~~
orangethirty
Thank you. I will check them out.

------
cjoh
Linode or Appfog.

------
Neelix
I use Linode and prgmr. Both are excellent services, though I would slighly
favor Linode.

